

The Peer-to-Peer Universe  - inmygarage
http://amandapeyton.com/blog/2012/06/peer-to-peer-universe/

======
justinjlynn
This post really speaks to me. I've been working on a project called
carrier.io for a few months now which attempts to apply what they're talking
about to the physical movements of items -- that is, the shipping industry. I
believe that technologies made popular in the last few years make this much
more possible and I don't think existing groups are moving forward fast enough
in this space. It's great to hear people talking about it, finally.

------
diego_moita
If we had something like BitCoin working in a global scale, this thing could
fly very high.

------
ThomPete
Kickstarter comes to mind unless I miss what she is saying.

~~~
Sambdala
Kickstarter doesn't help organize peer to peer distribution lines or,
necessarily, open up new forms of decentralized business, other than making it
more attractive for customers to prepay for products in development.

